# This girl keeps her cool!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Though afterwards I'm not to sure what she's saying as she can't catch her breath!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Though afterwards I'm not to sure what she's saying as she can't catch her breath!


That's Michelle Bachman man, she's the real deal!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*That is COOL------Michelle---is the ONE----------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs said:


> That's Michelle Bachman man, she's the real deal!


Oh really ebbs, do you get all silly watching her and feel like playing with kittens and puppy dogs!?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Oh really ebbs, do you get all silly watching her and feel like playing with kittens and puppy dogs!?


Hey man, any lady hunter who can hold her own with the fellas and keep her cool at crunch time like that is alright in my book. Women are still the fastest growing population among hunters here in the US.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh ebbs I wasn't putting her down at all!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think there's a hunter alive from anywhere whose heart would not be racing under those circumstances!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Heck!!!!!!!!!!! mine was pounding just watching the tape-------She's one Great Hunter--not many ladies or gents would get away with dry pants----------sb*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Oh ebbs I wasn't putting her down at all!


Oh I didn't take it that way. I actually thought you were trying to say I had a crush on her. Which is fine considering my reasons above, haha.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Oh I didn't take it that way. I actually thought you were trying to say I had a crush on her. Which is fine considering my reasons above, haha.


I was!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And joking aside I'd rather have her out stalking with me than some men I've had out, one nervous idiot Texas Heart shot not one but two deer on different occasions while trying to heart shoot them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's Melissa Bachman, Michele Bachmann is the congresswoman running for President.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well lets hope she does well.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That's Melissa Bachman, Michele Bachmann is the congresswoman running for President.


Touche. Apparently I get my Bachman ladies confused.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That's Melissa Bachman, Michele Bachmann is the congresswoman running for President.


Geez I must have been asleep yesterday I so missed that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is one cool lady to be able to pull that off !! I've seen her once before and she is great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She seems pretty adept with that bow and the call, I wonder if she pedator hunts.

As for Michele she seems to have the lead, but I thnk Rick Perry may overtake her.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Predators dont come much bigger than Black bears, on this continent anyway LOL Yd. That was pretty intense for sure pretty cool Idea to call em to ya like that maybe have someone sitting to your right to squeek and turn them broadside at the right distance.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Richard have you hunted bear before?


----------

